# Morse taper drill bits...is there a market?



## 4ssss (Nov 22, 2018)

If they fit your tailstock they'd be worth having at the right price.


----------



## bl00 (Nov 22, 2018)

I could use them if you don't want them.   I'm trying to fill in a set of MT3 drills.  MT2 would work, too.


----------



## DiscoDan (Nov 22, 2018)

I am probably going back Saturday to rescue the drill bits, some horizontal cutters, some taps and some other miscellaneous items.


----------



## DiscoDan (Nov 22, 2018)

By the way, they have the tang on the end of the taper.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 22, 2018)

Saves lots of time on the lathe when boring.
Most 12-13” swings have a mt3 tail stock right?


----------



## bl00 (Nov 22, 2018)

DiscoDan said:


> By the way, they have the tang on the end of the taper.



That's what most of mine are, too.  My lathe tailstock and drill press both use MT3.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 22, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Most 12-13” swings have a mt3 tail stock right?


A quick measurement beats a wild a$$ guess:


 Print it and use it.


----------



## DiscoDan (Nov 22, 2018)

My Craftsman 12x36 lathe is MT2 with no tang slot. If I use a taper with a tang us there usually enough extra room in the receiving taper to accommodate the tang? I think so but not sure. Not sure of the taper on my vintage Craftsman drill press.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 22, 2018)

DiscoDan said:


> My Craftsman 12x36 lathe is MT2 with no tang slot. If I use a taper with a tang us there usually enough extra room in the receiving taper to accommodate the tang? I think so but not sure. Not sure of the taper on my vintage Craftsman drill press.


My lathe also does not have a socket for the tang.  It still works, but the travel is reduced before the tool ejects.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 25, 2018)

I have a craftsman 12 x36. I just cut the tang off the drill chuck arbor. To get full travel. better to have the ram as far in as possible for center drilling.


----------



## DiscoDan (Nov 25, 2018)

I went back to the guy's place yesterday and realized they are tapered reamers with a morse taper, not drill bits. I may still buy them.


----------



## KBeitz (Dec 24, 2018)

When I'm bored I lathe off the taper to flat from the ones I pick up at the junkyard...


----------

